# big steps into unknown



## 19133 (Mar 16, 2006)

HiI have, since 8 years, what my doctor keeps telling me is constipation caused by IBS. Laxatives help not. No drugs, help so far, have tried Motilim, Dulkolax, Seroxat, buscoppan, all!My doctor try to pursuade me to do hypnosis, but Im not happy, am nervous for this. I dont trust someone to hypnotize me. He told me about hypnosis cd, and pursuade me to buy cd from him. Ive have bought cd set, but, Im still nervous, thou, dont like losing control. And dont really understand if it can work. Have done kind of hypnosis before, for heroin, for cigaretes -but still smoke, although no more drugs. Dont know what worked, what disnt, but in German.I am born in Stuttgart, mother brought me to Britain 1993, Croydon rat since then! So, will soon start cd set, am reasonabaly sure my English will be ok to understand, - can anyone tell me what is to expect & were my English might be the problem? Im depressed with my guts, but see that most of you work with hypnosis & my doctor too !!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome







stick around as there a some good people on here who will give you some good advice..ps: i know stuttgart well used to do day trips there a long time ago


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi zathrus and welcome!







My best friend's hubby and daughter are in Stuttgart RIGHT NOW!!! He used to be stationed there, but now they are over there visiting their German friends! My girlfriend has been over there many times and loves it! My son has been near there and loved it too - the people are very kind and friendly! Small world...Anyway to answer your questions - I am wondering what set of CDs you bought from your doctor? The usual set discussed on this BB is the IBS Audio Program 100 developed in England - Cheshire - by Michael Mahoney. However, there are other CD sets out there- if you rather not say you can PM or email me, and I perhaps can offer some help.As far as the English vs. German, we have had that asked before regarding Mike's program, and so far all of the folks who do not have English as their native language still got great benefits from the CDs for reduction of their IBS - and one person said they had an added benefit of helping their English!So the language shouldn't be a problem - from your post here you have a great command of English.In general, you should first expect some improvement in relaxation and perhaps even better sleep - the IBS symptom reduction time varies from person to person.Constipation IBS is sometimes a bit slower to address - but not for everyone - you can't always compare on person to the other, because we are all different, but, in general, most folks see some sort of change within the first month - but others not until the end of the sessions, and a few others feel differently right away. So the main thing is not to compare your progress with others because usually your body works in its own timeframe and does what is best for your particular situation.Since I am not sure what protocol you are following, I can't speak to exactly what you will encounter - there are different IBS programs out there, but in order to be effective the protocol needs to be gut-directed or gut-specific.Feel free to ask any questions, and if I can help I will be happy to do so...All the best to you!


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

> quote:I dont trust someone to hypnotize me. He told me about hypnosis cd, and pursuade me to buy cd from him. Ive have bought cd set, but, Im still nervous, thou, dont like losing control.


Hi, Zathrus, I had an actual live doctor hypnotizing me when I was in med school [it was part of a study unit on hypnosis]. We were told, and I found it to be true, that you can easily resist whatever you don't like. She made a suggestion that I didn't agree with [it was something innocuous, about what I might see or something] while I was well 'under,' and I just did nothing with it--wasn't quite up to shaking my head, but I certainly did not lose control! I had absolutely *no* problem resisting it, and i was fully 'under' and stayed under.I wouldn't worry about losing control. Besides, it is not stage hypnosis; a *clinical* hypnotherapist really wants to help you! Mike's tapes in particular are very caring in tone. YOu can hear the sympathy and support in his voice, even if you don't get all the words.


----------

